# 2014 planning



## tbow388 (Jan 14, 2014)

Now is the time of year that I start planning what to plant.

I don't think I will plant the carrots this year and am going to move my corn to another area to grow more of it since everyone wanted some but I only had enough for me to eat and put up.

So in my main garden I am looking at

Tomatoes
Okra
Bush Beans
Bellpeppers
Several hot peppers
Yellow squash and Zuchini
Eggplant
Cabbage
Broccoli
Green onions

What other nifty things would you suggest?


----------



## jollygreengiant (Jan 15, 2014)

Potatoes and sweet potatoes are much better when they are fresh from the garden.


----------



## homemade (Jan 15, 2014)

Radishes 


Sent from the shitter, the only place it get to read arboristsite!


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Jan 16, 2014)

You are from Mississippi and you don't have black-eyed peas on your list??? Shame!! lol

Lettuce...
Spinach
Cukes
I also can't have a garden without snap peas...mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tbow388 (Jan 16, 2014)

jollygreengiant said:


> Potatoes and sweet potatoes are much better when they are fresh from the garden.



Potatoes and sweet potatoes don't grow good in my soil. You have t be about 60 miles farther south to have good luck.


----------



## jollygreengiant (Jan 24, 2014)

What about sweet corn?


----------



## tbow388 (Jan 24, 2014)

Corn is moving out of the garden like I said in the original post. I am moving it so I can grow more. I had a lot of people want corn last year and only grew enough for me. I MUST GROW MORE CORN!!


----------



## hayboy (Jan 25, 2014)

I am from Pickens Co, east of Columbus, MS Planted purple hull peas all my life. For some reason never caught on to the idea of fresh black eyes, always eat them dry, love them. Do they do good in the garden? Do the deer love them?


----------



## tbow388 (Jan 27, 2014)

hayboy said:


> I am from Pickens Co, east of Columbus, MS Planted purple hull peas all my life. For some reason never caught on to the idea of fresh black eyes, always eat them dry, love them. Do they do good in the garden? Do the deer love them?



A guy down the road plants lots of peas. The deer love them and we have problems keeping them out. I am not much of a pea person so I don't grow them.


----------



## goncalo alves (Jan 31, 2014)

brussel sprouts and any other leafy greens, I like swiss and raindbow chard. So good with a just a bit of salt and olive oil in the pan.


----------

